# Jeux vidéo > Jeux vidéo (Discussions générales) > Le coin des développeurs >  [Jeu en Dév'] OTOT

## Uubu

*OTOT*



OTOT est un jeu de plateforme 2D combinant action, exploration et gestion. Au contrôle de votre personnage, vous ferez face à de terribles ennemis. Heureusement, vous avez à votre disposition un mecha armé qui vous aidera à venir à bout des ennemis les plus imposants. Le mecha est au coeur du gameplay. Il est composé de plusieurs modules (armes, moteur, …) que vous pourrez contrôler individuellement.



Assurer le bon fonctionnement du mecha est une tâche complexe. Grâce à un mode co-op, vous pourrez compter sur l’aide de vos amis pour vous répartir les tâches. Si toutefois vous préférez jouer seul, n’ayez crainte, une IA alliée vous viendra en aide.




*Bogon Games*


OTOT est un jeu développé par Bogon Games, qui n’est pas une compagnie mais une entité composée par deux français passionnés.


Uubu est le graphiste ayant donné naissance à OTOT grâce à ses concept arts. Il a aussi mis en place les grandes lignes du game design du jeu.

Ghat-Smith s’occupe de la programmation et participe à la conception du jeu.

Etudiant en apprentissage, il travaille la moitié du temps en tant que programmeur au sein d’une entreprise développant des applications numériques et des jeux vidéo. Son temps libre est consacré à OTOT.




*Progression du projet*


Nous travaillons sur OTOT depuis plusieurs mois. Cette période a principalement été dédiée à  de la recherche et développement. Nous avons beaucoup discuté du game design, et avons cherché des solutions techniques pour mettre en place des fonctionnalités complexes souhaitées dans le jeu.



Maintenant que nous avons une vision relativement claire et précise de ce que nous souhaitons réaliser, et que nous avons résolu certains problèmes techniques (que nous ne manquerons pas de présenter dans les futurs posts), nous nous concentrons sur la réalisation d’un prototype.






Le projet est relativement ambitieux pour une équipe de deux personnes travaillant sur leur temps libre. Il nous reste donc encore beaucoup de travail. Mais ce qui est cool, c’est que nous avons déjà de nombreux éléments que nous allons enfin pouvoir montrer ! Nous avons attendu un long moment afin d’être sûrs de la direction que nous prenions, et nous pensons qu’il est désormais grand temps pour nous d’exposer notre travail, afin de recueillir les avis et les retours essentiels des futurs joueurs.
Nous comptons publier un à deux posts chaque semaine pour présenter l'avancée du projet. Vous pouvez également suivre le projet sur les réseaux sociaux.

 


*Voilà, si vous lisez cette dernière phrase, c'est que vous avez sans doute lu les précédentes donc merci pour votre temps et votre attention ! 
En espérant que le projet vous plaise.*

----------


## Louck

Nice  ::o: .

Ca ressemble pas mal à "Lovers in a Dangerous Spacetime". Mais dans un thème un peu plus dark. C'est pas mal  ::): .

Vous en êtes où actuellement sur votre projet, par curiosité ?
Enfin, vous pensez que votre jeu soit publié gratuitement ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Uubu

Merci Louck.  ::): 

Oui "Lovers in a Dagerous Spacetime" fait parti de nos inspirations, le premiers mockup je l'ai dessiné après avoir tester *Human Regular Basket Ball* (les même gars qui on fait CRAWL).

----------


## burgzaza

Excellent le concept donne envie  ::): 
Super tes anim's et dessins, très détaillés. On sent bien le côté imposant du gros mécha dans la seconde image.

----------


## Uubu

Content que ça te plaise Burgzaza, hâte de tester le jeu de sous-marin que tu fais avec d'autres canards.  ::): 




> Enfin, vous pensez que votre jeu soit publié gratuitement ?


Pour l'instant on reste sur l'idée de prototype. Mais oui, si le projet fonctionne, on espère pouvoir le commercialiser ensuite.  ::happy2::

----------


## Hyperpenguin

Oh yes cool ça devient concret ces artworks je suis super enthousiaste  ::P:

----------


## Pollux568

Excellent, j'ai bien envie de voir ce que ça va donner !

J'aime beaucoup les graphismes, tout comme le concept  ::): 
(les jeux d'équipage en coop, c'est l'avenir  ::P: )

----------


## Uubu

Merci, content que ça vous plaise.  ::):

----------


## Hyperpenguin

Allezzzzzzzzz on veut du gameplay lààààààààà

----------


## Grhyll

Joli ! Ca m'a effectivement fait un peu penser à Human Regular Basket Ball  ::):

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

Chuis pas un joueur de plate-forme, loin de là. Mais ce que vous montrez respire la classe ! Je vous souhaite toute la réussite que vous souhaitez !  ::lol:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Allezzzzzzzzz on veut du gameplay lààààààààà


Oué, même si chuis une brêle, je le testerai volontiers !  ::o:  Surtout en coop, je pourrai rejeter la faute sur mes coéquipiers.  :Fourbe:

----------


## Uubu

Ouééé. Merci, content que ça vous plaise.  ::): 

Voilà le DevLog #2 tout chaud : *Un level design familier*


Un détournement du premier lvl d'un jeu très connu et dont on s'inspire très fortement...  :3 Ca finit par ...NDO et ça commence par BIO...

----------


## Tchey

Je veux que l'Histoire retienne que j'étais là.

Windows, Mac, *Linux*, autre ?

----------


## Uubu

Dedoss Tchey  ::P:  Ghat Smith (le dev) bosse sur Unity, donc le proto ne tournera que sous Windows. A voir pour la suite.



Pour faire suite à l'image au dessus, j'avais repris le premier bâtiment du premier lvl de Bionic Commando, une sorte de fan-art-lvl. Et Ghat a eu envie qu'on la partage. Vous vous demandez peut être pourquoi un tel clin d'oeil en fait ?

Pas seulement parce que Bionic Commando est un classique des jeux de plateformes, mais parce qu'une feature présente dans OTOT est clairement symbolisée par Bionic Commando. Les connaisseurs auront sans doute deviné, il s’agit du grappin !

Vous en apprendrez davantage dans le prochain DevLog  :;):

----------


## Tchey

> Unity, donc le proto ne tournera que sous Windows


Hm, Unity, unité, tout ça... En théorie c'est livré avec un bouton pour compiler sur toutes les plateformes. En pratique, Unity semble bien merdique assez souvent.

----------


## Grhyll

Pour Mac il n'y a pas énormément de différence de compilation (à voir avec les plugins et tout ça) ; pour Linux, je dirais que c'est faisable mais que c'est à prévoir assez tôt dans le développement pour s'assurer de ne pas utiliser d'éléments qui ne tournent pas dessus ! Dire que Unity est merdique me semble un peu excessif, chaque plate-forme a ses spécificités, et ce n'est pas vraiment étonnant qu'il faille un peu d'huile de coude pour s'assurer que tout fonctionne comme prévu  ::):

----------


## Louck

C'est ca.
Après les grosses différences entre les plateformes sont surtout au niveau technique: images, shaders, sfx, UI, système de fichiers ... Donc sauf si tu fais vraiment quelque chose de très technique, c'est rare que tu aies des problèmes de comptabilité.

Par exemple sur mon projet HATU, le seul problème de comptabilité que j'ai eu entre Windows et Linux, c'étais une histoire d'affichage des couleurs sur OpenGL. C'est tout. Et je doute qu'Unity ai ce genre de problèmes, contrairement à mon vieux moteur sous Java  ::P: .

Il y a aussi l'histoire de la comptabilité des plugins/dll/so avec Mono, mais normalement Unity le prévient dès que tu compiles le projet (même sur Windows).

----------


## Uubu

Après discussion avec Ghat, voilà ce qu'il en dit : Windows et Mac sûre. Linux je ne sais pas trop. En effet avec Unity c'est possible, mais je me méfie à cause de la diversité des distributions Linux (faudrait que je me renseigne mais ça pourrait demander pas mal de boulot pour assurer le fonctionnement parfait du jeu sur toutes les "versions" de Linux).

T'as plus qu'à t'acheter un Mac, Tchey.  ::trollface::

----------


## Tchey

Je préfère encore Windows à Mac... Je préfère le "moteur" de Mac, proche d'un Linux, mais la politique Apple est encore plus fermée que celle de Microsoft, avec une compatibilité quasi nulle hors matériel Apple. Et la politique des prix est délirante, c'est comme acheté un tshirt à 50 balles parcequ'il y a écrit "Nike" dessus, alors que le même tshirt nu coute 3 euros.

Ceci dit, fait péter le jeu, j'veux tester (via Wine en croisant les doigts) !

----------


## Uubu

Dès que le jeu aura atteint la case "proto jouable", je t’enverrais une version linux mais pour l'instant on en est encore assez loin.  ::P: 

*OTOT - DevLog #3 - Présentation du grappin*

Même si on a une idée générale du jeu et plein de références de JV/game-design existants, le projet en est toujours au début de son développement. On travaille beaucoup sur le game-design à l'heure actuelle. 

Toutefois, nous pensons que partager la progression du projet reste quelque chose d'intéressant. Soyez juste conscient que des éléments présentés dans les DevLogs pourraient être modifiés à l'avenir. Si cela arrivera, soyez sûre que nous expliquerons pourquoi.


Ghat a travaillé pas mal de temps sur l’implémentation d’un grappin dans OTOT.

Mais pourquoi un grappin d’abord ? Comme indiqué dans la présentation du jeu, le mecha est au centre du jeu. Sur un des premiers designs que j'avais dessiné, l'entrée du mecha se situe dans les airs. Nous devions trouver un moyen pour que les joueurs puissent rapidement entrer et sortir du mecha. On a pensé que le joueur pourrait ordonner au mecha de se coucher, mais finalement l’idée d’avoir un grappin semblait beaucoup plus fun. Cela apporte aussi beaucoup de possibilités et de flexibilité dans les mouvements.

Comme présenté dans le précédent DevLog, Bionic Commando est l’une de nos références pour le grappin, mais Ghat souhaitait avoir quelque chose de plus maniable, un peu comme la corde ninja dans Worms.


Ghat a créé une corde en utilisant la physique de Unity et le résultat était très intéressant. Après avoir modifié l'algorithme une ou deux fois,  il a obtenu un code relativement simple et performant. Il avoue qu’en tant que programmeur et c'est lui qui le dit, il a encore des progrès à faire en terme de propreté et de refactorisation de code.

Aussi, il a rencontré quelques difficultés avec la gestion des collisions. La corde passait parfois à travers certains obstacles. Il a dû modifier les différents paramètres de physique présents dans Unity pour régler le problème.


Désolé pour la mauvaise qualité, c'est un vieux gif de test qu'on n'avait pas prévu de partager ^^'. Vous pouvez déjà remarquer la physique de la corde. Il a aussi ajouté la possibilité de rembobiner et débobiner la corde lorsque le grappin est attaché.
Place aux choses sérieuses avec le résultat actuel  ::):  :


Vous pouvez remarquer que le joueur peut contrôler la direction du grappin.

L’aspect visuel de la corde est temporaire et sera amélioré par la suite. Certaines indications visuelles sont propres au gif : le cercle vert indique qu’un clic droit est effectué (pour lancer le grappin ou le rembobiner), cercle noir pour un clic gauche (pour débobiner). J’utilise la molette de la souris ou le saut pour relâcher le grappin.

J’en profite pour indiquer qu'OTOT sera jouable au clavier souris mais aussi à la manette (j’utilise le pad Xbox 360 pour mes tests).
J’ai encore d’autres choses à montrer concernant le grappin, mais ce sera pour une autre fois. J’espère que vous avez apprécié ce premier aperçu, et que vous imaginez déjà votre petit personnage en train d’escalader de gigantesques mechas :D.

----------


## Grhyll

Joli, ça a effectivement l'air assez fun !

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> Dès que le jeu aura atteint la case "proto jouable", je t’enverrais une version linux mais pour l'instant on en est encore assez loin. ...


Si je peux me permettre, il serait bon que tu postes les images via TofCanardPC ou autre car Imgur est très mal accepté par le forum. Du coup, on a sans cesse des vignettes de liens brisés.  ::sad:: 

Ca a l'air super fun, cette histoire de grappin !  ::o:  J'aime bien l'idée. Ca doit offrir un tas d'opportunités de gameplay.  :;):

----------


## Hyperpenguin

Je vois toute les images, perso. Je ne pense pas que ça soit un problème du forum cette histoire d'imgur. J'ai vu ce devlog sur twitter, ça a l'air chouette! Je trouve la corde un peu "molle" mais sinon ça a l'air fun à jouer.

----------


## Tchey

Je ne vois aucune image du DevLog #3 - Présentation du grappin

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

Il semble que ce soit un problème de navigateur…  :tired:  Dans Opera -mon navigateur par défaut- il n'y a aucune image. Dans Firefox et Safari, ça marche.  ::O: 

Edit : En cherchant un peu, il serait question de problèmes de DNS… Comme j'ai pas envie de me casser la tête, ça restera comme ça.  :tired:

----------


## Tchey

J'utilise Firefox sur Linux Mint, et j'suis chez Free en ADSL.

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> J'utilise Firefox sur Linux Mint, et j'suis chez Free en ADSL.


Ah ouais, bon.  ::sad::  En tous cas, c'est dommage de n'avoir pas toutes les images sur la page, ça casse un peu le plaisir.  :Emo:

----------


## Uubu

Ok merci d'avoir signaler le soucis. Ca me le fait parfois avec tes images Hyperpingouin (mais bizarrement pas sur RetroPixel  ::P: ), je rencontre le soucis sur le forum du CBNA également. Je copiecolle pour vous éviter de remonter. 
 ::siffle:: 

*OTOT - DevLog #3 - Présentation du grappin*

Même si on a une idée générale du jeu et plein de références de JV/game-design existants, le projet en est toujours au début de son développement. On travaille beaucoup sur le game-design à l'heure actuelle. 

Toutefois, nous pensons que partager la progression du projet reste quelque chose d'intéressant. Soyez juste conscient que des éléments présentés dans les DevLogs pourraient être modifiés à l'avenir. Si cela arrive, soyez sûrs que nous expliquerons pourquoi.


Ghat a travaillé pas mal de temps sur l’implémentation d’un grappin dans OTOT.

Mais pourquoi un grappin d’abord ? Comme indiqué dans la présentation du jeu, le mecha est au centre du jeu. Sur un des premiers designs que j'avais dessiné, l'entrée du mecha se situe dans les airs. Nous devions trouver un moyen pour que les joueurs puissent rapidement entrer et sortir du mecha. On a pensé que le joueur pourrait ordonner au mecha de se coucher, mais finalement l’idée d’avoir un grappin semblait beaucoup plus fun. Cela apporte aussi beaucoup de possibilités et de flexibilité dans les mouvements.

Comme présenté dans le précédent DevLog, Bionic Commando est l’une de nos références pour le grappin, mais Ghat souhaitait avoir quelque chose de plus maniable, un peu comme la corde ninja dans Worms.


Ghat a créé une corde en utilisant la physique de Unity et le résultat était très intéressant. Après avoir modifié l'algorithme une ou deux fois,  il a obtenu un code relativement simple et performant. Il avoue qu’en tant que programmeur et c'est lui qui le dit, il a encore des progrès à faire en terme de propreté et de refactorisation de code.

Aussi, il a rencontré quelques difficultés avec la gestion des collisions. La corde passait parfois à travers certains obstacles. Il a dû modifier les différents paramètres de physique présents dans Unity pour régler le problème.


Désolé pour la mauvaise qualité, c'est un vieux gif de test qu'on n'avait pas prévu de partager ^^'. Vous pouvez déjà remarquer la physique de la corde. Il a aussi ajouté la possibilité de rembobiner et débobiner la corde lorsque le grappin est attaché.
Place aux choses sérieuses avec le résultat actuel  ::):  :


Vous pouvez remarquer que le joueur peut contrôler la direction du grappin.

L’aspect visuel de la corde est temporaire et sera amélioré par la suite. Certaines indications visuelles sont propres au gif : le cercle vert indique qu’un clic droit est effectué (pour lancer le grappin ou le rembobiner), cercle noir pour un clic gauche (pour débobiner). J’utilise la molette de la souris ou le saut pour relâcher le grappin.

J’en profite pour indiquer qu'OTOT sera jouable au clavier souris mais aussi à la manette (j’utilise le pad Xbox 360 pour mes tests).
J’ai encore d’autres choses à montrer concernant le grappin, mais ce sera pour une autre fois. J’espère que vous avez apprécié ce premier aperçu, et que vous imaginez déjà votre petit personnage en train d’escalader de gigantesques mechas :D.

----------


## Tchey

Vous connaissez  Airships: Conquer the Skies ?

http://zarkonnen.com/airships

Ca peut vous inspirer pour la gestion des engins et grappins.

----------


## Uubu

Merci Tchey.  ::):  Je me souviens d'avoir vu quelques vidéos lorsqu'il est sorti, mais je l'avais complètement oublié. Pour l'instant, voilà nos principales sources d'inspiration pour la partie "vaisseau" :
Lovers in a Dangerous Spacetime
Regular Human Basket Ball
FTL 
The Final Station

----------


## Pollux568

> Uubu : tu t'es trompé de lien pour The Final Station...
A part FTL, je ne connaissais aucun des jeux que tu cites, y en a qui ont l'air vraiment cool !
"Lovers in a Dangerous Spacetime", en particulier, d'après le trailer a un côté frénétique, kitsch et délirant ^^

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> Ok merci d'avoir signaler le soucis. Ca me le fait parfois avec tes images Hyperpingouin (mais bizarrement pas sur RetroPixel ), je rencontre le soucis sur le forum du CBNA également. Je copiecolle pour vous éviter de remonter.


Merci à toi, c'est sympa.  :;):  Ça prend tournure, votre projet. Je vais continuer de le suivre.  :;):

----------


## Louck

Pas mal l'idée du Grappin, même si elle semble très extensible  ::P: .

Question sûrement con, mais qu'est ce que pourrait faire le joueur en-dehors de son mécha ?

----------


## Hyperpenguin

> Pas mal l'idée du Grappin, même si elle semble très extensible .
> 
> Question sûrement con, mais qu'est ce que pourrait faire le joueur en-dehors de son mécha ?


https://twitter.com/OTOT_Game/status/764944321233743872

PENG PENG

----------


## Uubu

::P: 




> Question sûrement con, mais qu'est ce que pourrait faire le joueur en-dehors de son mécha ?


Un peu comme dans The Final Station (cette fois le lien est bon Pollux ^^'), il devrait y avoir une partie "gestion de vaisseau" et une autre partie "platformer". Sauf qu'ici les deux devraient cohabiter sur toute la traversée de niveau. Pour faire simple et pour résumer ce serait comme si un robot habitable de Regular Human Basketball avec une conduite plus stable devait traverser un niveau de Super Mario.

----------


## Hyperpenguin

Hey mais je conaissais pas The Final Station ça a l'air trop bien  ::o:  

ça a l'air bien mieux que votre jeu je vais aller y jouer  ::o: 







non je plaisante mais du coup la gestion du rythme du niveau va être primordiale, j'espère que vous avez plein d'idées différentes pour remplir les niveaux parce que si faut juste faire avancer le mecha puis débloquer le passage a pied pour reprendre le mecha et ainsi de suite, faudra que ça soit péchu et intéressant! Je vous attends au tournant perso!

----------


## Uubu

Oui tout à fait.  ::):  On en est arrivé aux même conclusions. L'idéal serait de trouver un juste milieu entre un gameplay bourrin et assez léger, et de l'autre de la gestion plus complexe et un peu lourde.

Ca n'a pas grand chose à voir, mais en tant que joueur je rêverais d'un mix Rimworld / Nuclear Throne.

----------


## Louck

> Ca n'a pas grand chose à voir, mais en tant que joueur je rêverais d'un mix Rimworld / Nuclear Throne.


Comme ca, je penserais à une sorte de Tower Defense.

----------


## Uubu

Ouaip avec quand même une partie survie (combler les besoins primaires, recherche de confort des personnages...), et créative (construction d'abris...). Un projet pour faire suite à DTC ?  ::P:

----------


## Louck

Je prend note  :;):   ::P: .

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

Là vous m'avez accroché avec la référence à "The Final Station". Je suis en plein dedans et ça me plait beaucoup.

Même si l'histoire est assez basique dans ce jeu, elle reste importante car j'aime bien suivre un fil conducteur donc ne négligez pas cet aspect là.

Bonne chance et vivement la release (oui je sais il faudra être patient)!  :;):

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

Du coup, vos screens m'ont mis la puce à l'oreille quant à la définition de l'image qui sert de décor au jeu : combien de pixels mesure un tableau entier, parmi ceux que tu as postés ?  ::huh::  Ma question est à mettre en relation avec celle que j'ai posée *ici*.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Uubu

Merci.  :;): 
Pour la résolution, j'utilise les contraintes du pixelart pour faire les mockup. Comme le dit Hyperpenguin en réponse à ta question, avec des tailles de tuiles 32*32, 16*16, 8*8. Ensuite, j'aime dessiner avec un zoom à 400% (voir beaucoup plus ^^'). Mais au final, c'est le gameplay qui détermine la résolution, pour faire en sorte que le jeu reste confortable et lisible.

----------


## burgzaza

Ça rend super bien et tes animations, mama !  ::): 
Tu utilises un logiciel d'animation ou tu fais du frame par frame ?

----------


## Hyperpenguin

Je suppute que la rotation du fusils est fait en soft, sinon je pense que c'est du images par images

----------


## burgzaza

Ok ! Tes supputations me paraissent justes, y'a du taff derrière ces anims en tout cas, c'est bien fluide.

----------


## Uubu

Merci ! Content que ça vous plaise.  ::): 

On va essayer de se rapprocher de ce rendu d'animation :


http://joerogersart.tumblr.com/
https://twitter.com/jrrogersart

En faisant un mélange de transformation (style rotation, déplacement) faites par le moteur, et de sprites dessinés frame par frame lorsque la déformation est trop prononcée (à cause de l'inclinaison qui déformerait trop un volume par exemple). 

On patine sur le gamedesign en ce moment. Le jeu demande un niveau de détail/lisibilité que je n'arrive pas à trouver avec le rendu pixelart.  ::unsure::

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> Merci ! Content que ça vous plaise. 
> 
> On va essayer de se rapprocher de ce rendu d'animation :
> 
> http://66.media.tumblr.com/97cb70737...lu7fo1_500.gif
> http://joerogersart.tumblr.com/
> https://twitter.com/jrrogersart
> 
> En faisant un mélange de transformation (style rotation, déplacement) faites par le moteur, et de sprites dessinés frame par frame lorsque la déformation est trop prononcée (à cause de l'inclinaison qui déformerait trop un volume par exemple). 
> ...


Ce gif est extrait de votre jeu, ou c'est un exemple ?  ::o: 
*Edit :* pardon, j'étais pas allé jusqu'en bas de la page.  ::):  C'est clair que le mec est très fort !  :;):

----------


## Hyperpenguin

:Emo:  *pocpoc* vous êtes mort?

----------


## Uubu

Oui j'crois bien :  ::sad:: 




> Bonjour à tous.
> Cela fait très longtemps que nous n’avons pas donné des nouvelles d’OTOT. Les derniers mois de travail ont été particulièrement difficiles et éprouvants. Nous avons rencontré des problèmes de design qui ont complètement renversé tout ce que nous avions en tête pour le jeu. Uubu et moi avons commencé à avoir des visions différentes du projet, nous avions du mal à trouver des solutions ce qui a rendu la progression du projet très difficile. 
> 
> Nous estimons que les résultats ne sont pas malheureusement pas à la hauteur des efforts fournis, ni à la hauteur de nos attentes. En conséquence, nous avons décidé de mettre fin au projet. Il s’agit d’un accord mutuel, Uubu et moi restons en bon termes. Lui comme moi, nous restons attachés à ce projet, et convaincus de son potentiel, en témoignent les nombreux retours positifs que nous avons eu concernant les éléments présentés.
> 
> Pour donner des explications plus précises, voici les principales erreurs ayant mené à l’échec du projet :
> 
> Éparpillement : implémentation d’un grappin, animations procédurales, génération procédurale, éditeur de niveaux, pathfinding, IA... Nous avons passé beaucoup de temps sur des éléments qui n’étaient pas forcément prioritaire, ou du moins qui ne donnaient pas coeur au projet. Alors que nous aurions dû nous concentrer sur le gameplay uniquement, mettre en place une boucle de gameplay solide et efficace. 
> Ambition : c’est une remarque qui revient souvent dans les post mortem, mais créer un jeu est une tâche extrêmement difficile, et qui demande beaucoup plus de temps que ce que l’on peut imaginer. Je pense que nous n’en avions pas pleinement conscience au début du projet. Il faut aussi se rappeler que nous n’étions pas à temps plein sur le projet, loin de là. Pour ma part, je suis étudiant en alternance, j’ai donc les études mais aussi un travail en entreprise à gérer ce qui laisse moins de temps à mon esprit pour se concentrer sur un projet supplémentaire.
> ...


Comme il le dit c'est un accord mutuel, je suis tout à fait d'accord sur le fait qu'on ait trop pinaillé en perdant trop de temps (2 ans) sur des détails alors qu'on aurait dû se focaliser sur les grandes lignes, et ce jusqu'à perdre la petite flamme nécessaire au projet.

----------


## Pollux568

Oh noooooon  ::(: 
J'aimais bien le concept et les graphismes :/

Merci pour le post-mortem en tout cas, c'est instructif.

----------


## Grhyll

Ooh triste  ::(:  Mais bon, compréhensible, parfois mieux vaut s'arrêter pas trop tard pour limiter la casse !

----------


## Tchey

> Oui j'crois bien.


Tu fais quoi toi du coup ? Quel projet ? Un jeu, un autre truc ?

----------


## Hyperpenguin

Il à décidé de se consacrer entièrement et bénévolement à mon jeu  :Cigare: 









(on sait jamais ça peut passer  ::ninja:: )

Sinon gros coup dur, entre Kerffufle et OTOT, à qui le tour?

----------


## Louck

Dommage pour le projet, c'est des choses qui arrivent  ::): . C'étais clairement ambitieux, mais il y a de quoi faire une version beaucoup plus alléger, en gardant l'idée de base (le mecha)  :;): .

A la fin, ca reste une bonne expérience  ::): .

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> Oh noooooon 
> J'aimais bien le concept et les graphismes :/
> 
> Merci pour le post-mortem en tout cas, c'est instructif.


Tout pareil.  ::):  Ça me plaisait bien, ces gros robots en sprites.  :Emo:

----------


## Uubu

Merci pour vos commentaires, ça remonte le moral.  :;):  Je compte bien réutiliser cet DA pour un projet à peu près similaire (avec un GD façon Regular Human Basketball, KAG...etc.), mais en marquant une grosse pause avant d'y retoucher.




> Tu fais quoi toi du coup ? Quel projet ? Un jeu, un autre truc ?


Divers projets de JV plus ou moins actifs, dont un avec toi il me semble.  ::P:  Et des projets de JDS.

----------

